
The True Size of Africa - duck
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/10/13/the-true-size-of-afr.html
======
mahmud
Has the size of Africa changed since the last time this was submitted? It was
only yesterday, and also the day before.

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/size+of+africa>

